

View Art that Heals - tapsearcher
http://tapsearch.com/about-ray-tapajna

======
tapsearcher
View our Art that Heals live and in motion based on color therapy and imagery
studies to refresh your spirits, day or gain inspiration for your next
project. Click on any image to view each by itself and you can show it freely
to loved ones and others in need in hospitals, waiting rooms, nursing homes ,
rehab centers etc. If it helps you, let others know about it.

For those who are seeking something more spiritual, you can view the Healing
in Blue Waters live and in motion with the healing prayer and the second touch
prayer at [http://tapsearch.com/healing-prayer](http://tapsearch.com/healing-
prayer)

